# ambrosia maple rustic farm table



## davduckman2010 (Jun 2, 2013)

heres a very nice primative farm table i just received today. it was built by a guy from west virginia who came up and bought wood from me a month ago. he said he would build me one for a little extra wood he makes all kinds of rustic furniture and gets a good price for them. i gave him a few extra boards and he came back up today and droped this off. these were some ordinary ambrosia stuff. i gave him some 5x5 for the legs . and he used something else on the apron. he also uses reclaimed square nails from old barns . beutiful and well built he leaves everything natural and primative i gave him some more and hes building me bench seats for it also. and a smaller one for my son. great people him and his wife. this ones 8 feet long and 30 in wide. duck

[attachment=25691]

[attachment=25690]

[attachment=25692]

[attachment=25693]



[attachment=25695]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BarbS (Oct 8, 2013)

Going back to look at older posts, and I missed this! I love it, Dave. The end pieces are a little strange, simulating bread board ends? But over all, it is rustic, and looks very highly functional. Perfect for a cabin or rustic decor, and the wood in the table top is wonderful. You scored on that wood trade!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 18, 2013)

BarbS said:


> Going back to look at older posts, and I missed this! I love it, Dave. The end pieces are a little strange, simulating bread board ends? But over all, it is rustic, and looks very highly functional. Perfect for a cabin or rustic decor, and the wood in the table top is wonderful. You scored on that wood trade!



thanks barb i love it he has since made 2 matching benches out of spalted crotch of ambrosia maple. they look great. he was up over the weekend from west virgina and took some of the giant 3 inch live edge slabs of duckwood that woodtick and i cut last month. hes makeing tables and takeing them to ny city to sell. were going to split the profits hes asking 7000.00 for the two larger ones. he saw the urban hardwood tables up your way and says these slabs look better than most of theres . but hes going to make wooden baseson these . hes realy good at these hes got conections up there me and greg will get are mill yep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 18, 2013)

I missed this one, too(thanks for resurrecting it, Barb)...

That's a heck of a deal, Dave! The table is rustic and a little funky which I like. I hope the NYC deal turns into a gold mine for you!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Nov 2, 2013)

Heh, I am in West Virginia and would like to meet this guy. If he anywhere near my zip code 24901 I would like to meet him. Southeast WV near The Greenbrier.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ralph Muhs said:


> Heh, I am in West Virginia and would like to meet this guy. If he anywhere near my zip code 24901 I would like to meet him. Southeast WV near The Greenbrier.


 ill dig up his card and get you the info ralph i think hes up in the panhandle by pittsburg . great guy hes makeing some slab tables for us to sale. duck


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Nov 3, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> ill dig up his card and get you the info ralph i think hes up in the panhandle by pittsburg . great guy hes makeing some slab tables for us to sale. duck


That would be great. Thanks


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like he wrapped it in Cherry. Is there any finish on the top or just mineral oil rubbed?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 11, 2013)

bill he used poplar stained it with maple stain and coats the top with urethane no oil he prefers the rough un finnished look . a lot of his tables he paints everything under the top . i preffer all natural he sells them as fast as he can makem. hes makeing high end tables out of some of my slabs now. cant wait to see these its the stuff me and woodtick cut should be awsome tables.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

